# Lights



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

What is the best light set up for P's. I know they don't like super bright lights but also still need light. I'm getting a new tank an would like to set it up just right for my fish so any help would be awesome. 
Thanks


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't use tank lights.


----------



## mitchb (Feb 26, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with using actinic lights? After reading around it seems that they do not product massive amounts of light,which would be good for p's?

Not trying to hijack the thread just wondering as well?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If you don't want plants a single 6700/10k t8 will be fine to light the tank decently.

Actinics are nice but they have a very blue colour and are usually used on marine tanks. They would be pretty much like a blue moon light with even spread.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Your p's will get used to whatever light you use on your tank. Some p's take longer than others to adjust to brighter lights but eventually they all do.

I personally like to run t5's whether h/o or reg with colormax bulb and one actinic, but I have my tank planted now so I have one colomax and one 6500k with a second 24in marineland led fixture and I love the look of it.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

if your not planting your tank, i love my marineland double bright LED system. it does daylight and moon light and gives an awesome shimmer on the sand. P's don't "need" light, so if your not planting then the light is all for you.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Like everyone else said, if your planting the tank light needs will be different.
I like to go with T5 fixtures, they give you more options when it comes to what lamps your going to use.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

sick of chiclids said:


> if your not planting your tank, i love my marineland double bright LED system. it does daylight and moon light and gives an awesome shimmer on the sand. P's don't "need" light, so if your not planting then the light is all for you.


I have this led strip on my puffer tank and it is an awesome light, when I get another $100 to burn I'll be getting one for the p's tank. The only thing I dislike about this light is you can not put it on a timer to switch off the lights and turn on the moon lights







why didn't they just build in a timer into the light strip makes me wonder..


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

HGI said:


> if your not planting your tank, i love my marineland double bright LED system. it does daylight and moon light and gives an awesome shimmer on the sand. P's don't "need" light, so if your not planting then the light is all for you.


I have this led strip on my puffer tank and it is an awesome light, when I get another $100 to burn I'll be getting one for the p's tank. The only thing I dislike about this light is you can not put it on a timer to switch off the lights and turn on the moon lights







why didn't they just build in a timer into the light strip makes me wonder..
[/quote]

coralife makes one on a timer $$$$$


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Definitley depends on what you want to do with your tank. 
If you want plants then lighting is something not to cheap out on. I had 6x54watt T5 HO bulbs when my 180g was planted, tons of light.

But you can just run plain old shop lights from home depot if you just want to be able to see your fish. Thats all I use now.


----------



## rich k (Oct 31, 2010)

CORALIFE LUNAR AQUALIGHT DELUXE LUNAR SERIES	53409 all i can cay is wow love it.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ Nice setup


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow i like that set up. Looks awesome!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

i just use anything that lights my tank... but not too bright


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah I think my lights are too bright. I don't plan on planting my tank so the light quality doesn't matter. If i leave my lights off the P's never get their red color so I need some light


----------



## CJPIRANHA (Apr 23, 2011)

If you are doing a DIY setup I'd go with ordinary T8/T5 dual bulb fixture, and make sure it has a digital ballast. Those usually run anywhere from $5-$20 in most hardware stores. I suggest the digital ballast because if you start out with no plants they offer a good light spread, low power consumption (especially if you only use 1 bulb), and you can overdrive them if you decide to plant your tank in the future. That way you don't have to replace your fixture or hood. You just add to it with a couple fixtures and ballasts.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok, I can do that. I checked lowes the other day, but didn't see anything I thought was very good for what I was needing. Don't know though I'll have to go look again since I know what I'm looking for


----------



## CJPIRANHA (Apr 23, 2011)

RedBelly11 said:


> Ok, I can do that. I checked lowes the other day, but didn't see anything I thought was very good for what I was needing. Don't know though I'll have to go look again since I know what I'm looking for


I just realized I made a typo in my post. I should of said "electronic ballast" and not digital. What you want to avoid are magnetic ballasts. They usually don't label what ballast you're getting but once you get it home, open it up and it will be printed on the ballast. I use the shop lights they sell at home depot or home hardware state side. Here's a link on overdriving that might give you some lighting ideas. http://reocities.com/heartland/pines/7557/overdrv1.html


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

That was interesting on overdriving the bulds.. It's not bright light i'm after though? Just enough light to carry through the tank an make my red bellies keep there color. When i turn on only my LED's they never get their red an when i don't turn on my lights at all they never get their red. So I want just enough light to see the fish an give them their red. When it's calm an not to bright they are very active. I want to get a set up close to this so I can see more of my fish lol


----------

